# Jazeera Sport on OSN HD Box



## Fankle (May 5, 2012)

Perhaps someone can help me on this...
I am having OSN for some time now with the OSN HD Box.
I just bought a Jazeera Sport subscription together with an ir.deto card reader. When I stick the card reader in the empty slot of the OSN box, it goes completely mad: no longer recognises the OSN card and even refuses to play the free-to-air channels.

Does it work in theory? Am I doing something wrong? I am not an expert of this stuff.
I suppose another sat receiver might just do it, but i would hate to fiddle around with two receivers.

I am in Kuwait, but I assume things are quite the same in the U.A.E.


----------

